# NORML Launches Daily "AudioStash" New 30-Minute Podcast Available At 4:20



## LdyLunatic (Jun 17, 2006)

June 15, 2006 - Washington, DC, USA 
Washington, DC: NORML has launched a new daily, 30-minute edition of its weekly podcast. The original programming, entitled "NORML's Daily AudioStash: The Growing Truth About Marijuana," is available via podcast and direct MP3 download every weekday at 4:20pm at either http://www.normlaudiostash.com/ or http://www.norml.org/ 
Archived shows are also available online. 
Episodes of NORML's Daily AudioStash will feature breaking news stories and interviews, NORML Chapter profiles, music and comedy sketches, as well as regular segments on cannabis and health, legislative reform efforts, and hemp technology. Featured guests on the show have included NORML Executive Director Allen St. Pierre, Mitch Earleywine - author of the book Understanding Marijuana: A New Look at the Scientific Evidence - comedian Tommy Chong, and NORML Board Member Dominic Holden, among others. 
"With so much happening in the world of cannabis law reform, there was an urgent need for the creation of a daily audio show to capture the various voices of the reform movement and keep consumers up to date with the latest pot-related science, news, and events information that you won't find anywhere else but on NORML's AudioStash," NORML Executive Director Allen St. Pierre said. NORML's podcasts rank as one of the most popular political audio programs available on the Internet, according to tabulations released by Apple Computer's iTunes Music Store.


----------

